# كلمات تقتل كما يقتل الرصاص



## ++sameh++ (13 يونيو 2006)

*الكـلـمـة الــتــي تـنـطـلـق مــــن أفـواهـنــا .... 


أحـيـانــاً تـقـتــل كــمــا تـقـتــل الـرصــاصــة 
المـنـطـلـقـة مـــــن فـــوهـــة مـــســـدس ..... 

هــل نفـكـر قـبــل أن نـتـحـدث مـــع الاخـريــن ؟؟ 
هـل ننتقـي كلماتنـا باهتمـام عندمـا نكـتـب للآخـريـن... 
عندمـا نعاتبهـم ... عندمـا نحبهـم ... عندمـا نحتـج عليـهـم 

الكلمة سلاح خطير يجب ان نتعامـل معهـا بكـل عنايـه وحـذر 
حـــتـــى لانــقــتــل أحـــــــداً مـــــــا .... 
أو تتسـب لـه بضـرر بالـغ او أعـاقـه نفسـيـه مزمـنـه ....

هل لنـا ان نتحكـم ونراقـب مسدسـات أفواهنـا و اقلامنـا ... 
حتى لا تنطلق منها كلمه قاتله وان لم تقتل فلابد ان تجرح بعمق .. 

كم يقتل الصمت فينا من أشياء ولكن ما يقتله الكـلام أكثـر .... 

كــم مـــن كـلـمـه قـالــت لصاحـبـهـا دعـنــي ... 

لـن نخسـر شيئـاً حيـن نقـول كلمـه جميلـه ونخسـر كثيـراً 
حين تفلـت منـا كلمـه جارحـه تحطـم قلـب وتـؤذي نفـس 
وتــتـــرك بـصــمــه مـؤلــمــه بـالــذاكــرة .. 
ومـخــزون قـاســي مـــن الـذكـريـات الحـزيـنـة .. 

نخسر انسان ربما لن تعوضه لنـا الحيـاة فـي الايـام القادمـة .. 
نخـسـر قـلـب ربـمـا لــن نـجـد مثـلـه فيـمـا بـعـد .. 
نخسر راحة ضميرنا وراحـة أنفسنـا و الكثيـر .. و الكثيـر 

هل نعيد صياغة القديـم ونحـاول فهـم معانيـه مـن جديـد ... 
هــل نتمـهـل قـبـل الـشــروع بالـقـتـل بكلمـاتـنـا .. ؟ 
هــل نتمـهـل قـبـل أن نشـهـر سـيــوف حـروفـنـا ..؟ 
هـل ممكـن ذلــك قـبـل أن نـحـدث ثقـبـاً بـالـروح .. ؟ *


*كثيرا ما تكلمت وندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط *​


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2006)

*



			وتــتـــرك بـصــمــه مـؤلــمــه بـالــذاكــرة .. 
ومـخــزون قـاســي مـــن الـذكـريـات الحـزيـنـة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*فعلا يا سامح عندك حق*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (13 يونيو 2006)

*هل لنـا ان نتحكـم ونراقـب مسدسـات أفواهنـا و اقلامنـا ... 
حتى لا تنطلق منها كلمه قاتله وان لم تقتل فلابد ان تجرح بعمق .. *

*::::::::::::::::::::::::*​ 

موضوع كويس جدا​


----------



## +Dream+ (13 يونيو 2006)

*حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدا*
*و جعلنى افكر فى كل الكلمات التى صدرت منى *
*و جعلنى افكر و افكر كثيرا *
*و ان اقدم اعتذار لأى شخص شعر من كلامى بالغضب*
*"الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب "*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوي يا سموحه وبيناقش موضوع هام

الكلمة ودي مش حاجة سهلة ابدااا

حتي السيد المسيح نفسه اشار الي اهميتها فا ليس ما يدخل جوف الانسان ينجسه بل ما خرج منه كل اللي بيخرج من الانسان وخصوصا الكلام الذي يدفع للخطية او يكون خطية او سبب الخطية 

شكرا يا سامح علي فتح الموضوع *


----------



## vota (15 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل يا اخ سامح
فعلا كلماتنا السلبية قد تدمر وتهدم وتقتل
والمسيح يحذرنا من الكلام الهدام
" لا تخرج كلمة ردية من أفواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان"(أف4: 29)


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*يا ريت لو نهتم بالموضوع هذا في هذه الايام خصوصا... و نهتم لما يخرج من افواهنا*


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *فعلا يا سامح عندك حق*


 
*ميرسى يا ميرنا ، ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> موضوع كويس جدا
> 
> ​




*شكراً اختى الغالية ، ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> *حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدا*
> *و جعلنى افكر فى كل الكلمات التى صدرت منى *
> *و جعلنى افكر و افكر كثيرا *
> *و ان اقدم اعتذار لأى شخص شعر من كلامى بالغضب*
> *"الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب "*


 

*رائعة يا دريم بامانة ، بجد تصرف اكتر من رائع ويا ريت اقدر اعمل زيك ، شكراً أختى الغالية ، ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *حتي السيد المسيح نفسه اشار الي اهميتها فا ليس ما يدخل جوف الانسان ينجسه بل ما خرج منه كل اللي بيخرج من الانسان وخصوصا الكلام الذي يدفع للخطية او يكون خطية او سبب الخطية *
> 
> *شكرا يا سامح علي فتح الموضوع *


 
*كلامك صح يا مينا ومهم جداً ، شكراً على اضافتك اخى الحبيب*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

vota قال:
			
		

> موضوع جميل يا اخ سامح
> فعلا كلماتنا السلبية قد تدمر وتهدم وتقتل
> والمسيح يحذرنا من الكلام الهدام
> " لا تخرج كلمة ردية من أفواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان"(أف4: 29)


 
*ميرسى يا فوتا ، ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *يا ريت لو نهتم بالموضوع هذا في هذه الايام خصوصا... و نهتم لما يخرج من افواهنا*


 
*يا ريت يا روك ، شكراً حبيبى على مشاركتك الرائعة ديه ، ربنا معاك*​


----------



## kadimop (19 يونيو 2006)

سم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
لا إله إلا الله الذي لا ند له ولم يتخد ولدا ما لكم به من علم ولا آباكم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواهكم إن تقولون إلا كذبا
ماذا لديكم عنا ؟ مجرد أكاذيب خلفتها الحروب الصليبية مع المسلمين لأناس لم يهمهم إلا شهوات الدنيا. إدا أردتم معرفة السيرة الحقة للهادي حبيبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فارجعوا لكتاب صحيح البخاري مثلا وهناك عدة كتب توريكم حقيقة المصطفى الكتب التي لم تؤلف إلا باجتماع العلماء الأجلاء وظبط الأقاويل الصحيحة ليست طبعا كتب كفار لا أصل لها كان غرضهم إطفاء نور الله لكن الله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون
زوروا وحرفوا كتاب الله الذي هو الإنجيل كتاب سيدنا عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام لأنهم لم يستطيعوا مقاومة شهوات الدنيا فجعلوا الوساطة مع الله واخترعوا صكوك الغفران و....ما لا يحصى ولا يعد وحين نزل القرآن قالو بأنه ليس من عند الله ولكن الله عز وجل قال لهم 
وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله ، وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودهاالناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين
قال تعالى 
يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم ان زلزلة الساعة شيئ عظيم.. يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد

قال تعالى : ﴿هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور ﴾
قال تعالى * يوم تقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من ادن له الرحمن وقال صوابا *انه اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخد الى ربه مئابا* ان اندرناكم عدابا قريبا يوم ينظر الانسان ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتنى كنت ترابا))


----------



## K A T Y (23 أغسطس 2006)

ميرسي ليك يا سامح  الموضوع جميا قوي
وبجد احنا كتير بنتكلم من قبل
 ما نفكر اذا كانت الكلمة هتجرح اللي قدامي ولا لأ
وياريت الواحد فعلا يفكر قبل ما يتكلم علشان ميخسرش حد


----------



## احساس مجروح (23 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية

ومشكور على الموضوع المهم حقيقة

رب كلمة تهوي بصاحبها سبعين خريفا


----------



## hosamsad (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

احيك زميلى العزيز سامح
لقد ادرت حوار منتهى الرقى والتحضر

كم اعجبنتنى كتاباتك جدا

الصمت خير الف مره من الكلام الغير مجدى

قال سيدنا محمد (ص)
من كان يؤمن باله واليوم الاخر فاليقل خير او ليصمت
صدق رسول الله (ص)

وقال ايضا
وهل يكب الناس على وجوههم فى جهنم الا حصائد السنتهم

وقال ايضا لاحد اصحابه
احفظ ما بين لحييك (يقصد اللسان) اضمن لك الجنه

ارجو ان يتعامل كل من فى المنتدى بنفس التحضر والرقى


----------



## philip (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحه انا خايف اقول ا ي كلام لاقتل حد


----------



## merola (20 مارس 2007)

الكلمات حلوة اووووووى بس مجرحة بردة اوووووووووى


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2007)

*§¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

الكـلـمـة الــتــى تـنـطـلـق مــــن افـواهـنــا . 

احـيـانــا تـقـتــل كــمــا تـقـتــل الـرصــاصــة .. 

المـنـطـلـقـه مـــــن فـــوهـــة مـــســـدس .. 

هــل نفـكـر قـبــل ان نـتـحـدث مـــع الاخـريــن ؟؟ 

هـل ننتقـي كلماتنـا بأهتمـام عندمـا نكـتـب للآخـريـن... 

عندمـا نعاتبهـم ... عندمـا نحبهـم ... عندمـا نحتـج عليـهـم 

الكلمه سلاح خطير يجب ان نتعامـل معهـا بكـل عنايـه وحـذر حـــتـــى لانــقــتــل احـــــــدا مـــــــا .... او 

تتسـب لـه بضـرر بالـغ او أعـاقـه نفسـيـه مزمـنـه ....

هل لنـا ان نتحكـم ونراقـب مسدسـات أفواهنـا و اقلامنـا حتى لا تنطلق منها كلمه قاتله وان

لم تقتل فلابد ان تجرح بعمق .. 

كم يقتل الصمت فينا من اشياء ولكن ما يقتله الكـلام اكثـر .... 

كــم مـــن كـلـمـه قـالــت لصاحـبـهـا دعـنــي ... 

لـن نخسـر شيئـاً حيـن نقـول كلمـه جميلـه ونخسـر كثيـراً حين تفلـت منـا كلمـه جارحـه

تحطـم قلـب وتـؤذي نفـس وتــتـــرك بـصــمــه مـؤلــمــه بـالــذاكــره. 

ومـخــزون قـاســي مـــن الـذكـريـات الحـزيـنـه .. 

نخسر انسان ربما لن تعوضه لنـا الحيـاة فـي الأيام القادمـه .. نخـسـر قـلـب ربـمـا لــن نـجـد مثـلـه 

فيـمـا بـعـد .. نخسر راحة ضميرنا وراحـة انفسنـا و الكثيـر مـن حسناتنـا .. 

هل نعيد صياغة القديـم ونحـاول فهـم معانيـه مـن جديـد ... 

هــل نتمـهـل قـبـل الـشــروع بالـقـتـل بكلمـاتـنـا .. ؟ 

هــل نتمـهـل قـبـل ان نشـهـر سـيــوف حـروفـنـا ..؟ 

هـل ممكـن ذلــك قـبـل ان نـحـدث ثقـبـاً بـالـروح .. ؟​


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

بصراحة انا بعانى من الحكاية دى جدا لما بكون متنرفز بطلع كلام ذى الرصاص فعلا وبحاول انى اتحكم فى نفسى وصليلى انى ابطل العادة السيئة دى .. ومرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

اقولك سر ياكاندي 
انا اتقتلت من حوالي 5 سنين وكل محاولات الناس للاعادة الحياة في بائت بالفشل 
وكانت بسبب حوالي 3 كلمات بالظبط 
فانا مثل حي لضحية الكلمة التي قتلت 
المشكلة ان الناس مش بتفكر هي بتقول اية واية اللي هتستفادة من كدة
اما ليوساب فانا بترجاة ان يحاول يبطل يقول كلام زي الرصاص لحسن تيجي الكلمة في حد يموت فيها ومايعرفش يقوم وربنا قادر
مرسي ياكاندي علي الموضوع ولو انوا وجعني


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



lousa188114 قال:


> اما ليوساب فانا بترجاة ان يحاول يبطل يقول كلام زي الرصاص لحسن تيجي الكلمة في حد يموت فيها ومايعرفش يقوم وربنا قادر


 
اذكرينى فى صلواتك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ودعوتي المفضله هو ان الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



lousa188114 قال:


> ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ودعوتي المفضله هو ان الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك


 

امين يارب .. ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك ويفرحك


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

موضوع مميز بجد كتير من الاوقات لما الانسان
يكون معصب او متضايق من حاجه ممكن ان يجرح
او يقول كلام  جارح كالرصاصه للمقابل ولما يهدى
يندم لان قال كلام مش بمحله  ياريت كلنا نتأنى
مهما كنا معصبين او متضايقين وربنا معانا كلنا
ميرسي ياكاندي ربنا يباركك على تعبك معانا​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

شكرااااااااااا ليكوا 

وربنا يبارك حياتكوا​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

انا عندي المشكلة دي وهي اني لما بكون متنرفزة ومنفعلة بيطلع مني كلام زي الرصاص وقرارات بتقتل اللي حوليا صلولي كتير
مرسي يا كاندي يا عسل علي الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

حقيقى ان الكلمه لها مفعول اشد من الرصاصه لان الرصاصه يمكن ان تسبب القتل الفورى ولكن الكلمه تظل تعذب فى الشخص كلما تذكرها وكأنها جرح غائر لا يندمل .......عاهه مستديمه فى الانسان تظل تؤلمه ...لانها رصاصه لاينفع معها الازاله ......رصاصه مستديمه .....يا ريت كل شخص يحرص على الكلمه وعلى من يوجهها له حتى لا يسبب الازى لانسان حتى هو لا يستطيه ان يطيبه ........ميرسى يا كاااندى موضوع رائع ومؤثر جداً ........ربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا عندي المشكلة دي وهي اني لما بكون متنرفزة ومنفعلة بيطلع مني كلام زي الرصاص وقرارات بتقتل اللي حوليا صلولي كتير
> مرسي يا كاندي يا عسل علي الموضوع الجامد ده





لازم يا مرمر الانسان يهدى شويه

وبعديت يتكلم ويا خد قرار 

وخصوصا لما يكون متنرفز

ربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



Dona Nabil قال:


> حقيقى ان الكلمه لها مفعول اشد من الرصاصه لان الرصاصه يمكن ان تسبب القتل الفورى ولكن الكلمه تظل تعذب فى الشخص كلما تذكرها وكأنها جرح غائر لا يندمل .......عاهه مستديمه فى الانسان تظل تؤلمه ...لانها رصاصه لاينفع معها الازاله ......رصاصه مستديمه .....يا ريت كل شخص يحرص على الكلمه وعلى من يوجهها له حتى لا يسبب الازى لانسان حتى هو لا يستطيه ان يطيبه ........ميرسى يا كاااندى موضوع رائع ومؤثر جداً ........ربنا يباركك .



ميرسى ليكى انتى يا دونا على 

ردك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## K A T Y (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

*فعلا يا كاندي انا لما بتعصب ببقي وحشة وكون مضايقة من نفسي جدا بعد ما بهدي*

*صلي من اجل ضعفي*
​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



K A T Y قال:


> *فعلا يا كاندي انا لما بتعصب ببقي وحشة وكون مضايقة من نفسي جدا بعد ما بهدي*
> 
> *صلي من اجل ضعفي*
> ​





علشان كده انا بقول لازم  نهدى الاول 

وبعدين نتلكم لو هتتعصبى اسكتى احسن لغايه ما تهدى

ربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

*اي حد لما بيكون متنرفز بطلع كلام وقرارات سيئه جدا لكن بعد ما بيهدي بيكون رجع حساباته وعرف انه غلطان لكن بيكون بعد ما خرجت الكلمه وجرحت اللي قدامه وانا لللاسف من الشخصيات اللي بتتعصب وفي نفس الوقت من الناس الحساسه جدا اللي الكلمه تجرحها يعني الاثنين في بعض صلولي يا جماعه وبجد يا كاندي موضوعك رائع وجميل وبيلمس قلب ناس كتيررررررررر فينا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

سلام ونعمه 

موضوع جميل ..  ربنا يعوضك يا كاندى 

ولكن الاتتفقى احيانا على مايسمى رصاصه الرحمه؟ وانها لابد منها احيانا  ؟! ولكى هذا المثل 

انسان متمسك بعمل   وهذا العمل يسيء لى وله  ولاهله وللمسيح .. ولا يريد ترك هذا الشغل ابدا .. وكل الكلام اللين  لا يجدى ( الا توافقى ان هذا الشخص حتاج وقفه حازمه ) وبعبارات اكثر حزما ؟!!!

فتاه تتمسك بشخص  يخدعها  وغير مسيحى   ولا ترجع  بلين القول ( الاتتفقى معى على ضروره الحزم  واستخدام الالفاظ شديده الوقع ) 

ومن هذه المواقف مئات ومئات .. فما رايك  ؟!!

فى بعض  الاحيان  الرصاصه قد تكون  رحيمه ..
ولكن هذا ليس معناه انى  اويد استخدام هذه الالفاظ  فى كل المواقف .. ففى ممعظم الاحيان هى فعلا تقتل .. وهذا عندما تكون كاذبه  وبغير هدف سوى  اثاره اعصاب من تتحدث معه  ولكى  تخرج منتصرا من حوار   .. وهذا  قمه الخطا ...

على اى الاحوال هذا رايي... الكلام كالرصاص  قد يقتل وقد... يحيي .


----------



## اريو (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

موضوع جيد ورائع لان جميعنا نقتل بهذه الواسطه وهي اخطر انواع القتل ولا نبالي باننا نقتل هذا الانسان والله اعلم كم مرة نقتل بليوم الواحد ولهذا يجب ان نعلم بكل كلمه قبل ان نوجهها الى الاخرين ونحاول قدر الامكان ان تكون كلماتنا لائقه ومحبذه لمسامع الاخرين   

موضوع جيد اخي واتمنى لك التقدو في مسيرتك


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



mero_engel قال:


> *اي حد لما بيكون متنرفز بطلع كلام وقرارات سيئه جدا لكن بعد ما بيهدي بيكون رجع حساباته وعرف انه غلطان لكن بيكون بعد ما خرجت الكلمه وجرحت اللي قدامه وانا لللاسف من الشخصيات اللي بتتعصب وفي نفس الوقت من الناس الحساسه جدا اللي الكلمه تجرحها يعني الاثنين في بعض صلولي يا جماعه وبجد يا كاندي موضوعك رائع وجميل وبيلمس قلب ناس كتيررررررررر فينا *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​




علشان كده انا بقول بلاش نرد واحنا عصبين

شكرااااااااااااا للمشاركه​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> موضوع جميل ..  ربنا يعوضك يا كاندى
> 
> ...



الاول صليله ربنا يرجعه عن اللى هو فيه

اما الفتاه انا معاك انها لازم الحزم والشده والصلى

ساعات الموقف بيحتم عليك انك تاخد قرار صعب انا معاك

وساعات فى حاجات بتحتاج اللين مش الشده

شكرااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



اريو قال:


> موضوع جيد ورائع لان جميعنا نقتل بهذه الواسطه وهي اخطر انواع القتل ولا نبالي باننا نقتل هذا الانسان والله اعلم كم مرة نقتل بليوم الواحد ولهذا يجب ان نعلم بكل كلمه قبل ان نوجهها الى الاخرين ونحاول قدر الامكان ان تكون كلماتنا لائقه ومحبذه لمسامع الاخرين
> 
> موضوع جيد اخي واتمنى لك التقدو في مسيرتك



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*

موضوع حلوة اوى كلمات تحفة


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤°~®~°¤§كـلـمـات تـقـتـل .. كما تـقـتـل الرصـاصـة §¤°~®~°¤§*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> موضوع حلوة اوى كلمات تحفة



ميرسى يا قمر على مشاركتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

*قتل الكلام أخطرمن قتل الرصاص*

الكلمة التي تنـطـلـق من أفـواهـنا أحـيـانا ً تقـتل كما تقـتل الـرصاصة المنطـلقة من فوهة مســـدس

هــل نفـكر قبـل أن نـتـحـدث مـع الاخـريـن . . . ؟

هـل ننتقـي كلماتنـا بأهتمـام عندمـا نكـتـب للآخـريـن. . . ؟

عندمـا نعاتبهـم أو عندمـا نحبهـم أو عندما نغار عليهم أو عندمـا نحتـج عليـهـم

الكلمة سلاح خطير يجب أن نتعامل معهـا بكـل عناية وحـذر حـتى لانقـتل أحـدا ً ما
أو تتسـب لـه بضـرر بالغ أو إعاقة نفسـية مزمنة

كم يقتل الصمت فينا من أشياء ولكن ما يقتله الكلام أكثـر

كم مـن كلـمة قالت لصاحـبها دعـنــي

لـن نخسـر شيئـا ً حيـن نقـول كلمـة جميله ونخسـر كثيـرا ً حين تفلـت منـا كلمـة جارحـة

تحطـم قلـب وتـؤذي نفـس وتـتـرك بـصـمة مـؤلمة بالـذاكــرة

ومـخـزون قاســي مـــن الـذكـريـات الحـزيـنـة

نخسر إنسان ربما لن تعوضه لنـا الحيـاة في الأيام القادمة
نخـسـر قـلـب ربما لن نـجـد مثله و فيما بـعـد نخسر راحة ضميرنا
وراحـة أنفسنا

:: سأقـــول ::
علينــــا أن نعيد صياغة القديم ونحاول فهـم معانيه مـن جديـد

علينــــا أن نتمهل قبل الـشــروع بالقـتل بكلماتنا

علينـــا أن نتمهل قـبـل أن نشـهـر سـيوف حـروفنا

أننـــي أتســاءل .... ؟

هل الذي قتلناه بكلماتنا قادر على المسامحة في كل الأوقات ؟

اظن ان لكــل قلب ولكل روح طــاقة معينـــة وحد معين ....
قد يفقد القدرة على المســامحة بعد نفاذها ..

هل لنا أن نتحكم ونراقب مسدسات أفواهنا وأقلامنا حتى
لا تنطلق منها كلمة قاتلة وإن لم تقتل فلابد أن تجرح بعمق؟

نعم .. فهذا أمر سهل جداً ...

لأننــــا نعيش وســطــ أنــاس لهم من المشــاعر والأحاسيس الرقيقة الكثير والكثير ,​
وأن لم نلمسها ظاهريـــاً فهــــي موجودة في حنــــايا ارواحهم 

وأرواحنــــا نحن ايضــــاً​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: قتل الكلام أخطرمن قتل الرصاص*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: قتل الكلام أخطرمن قتل الرصاص*

تكلمت كثيرا فندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط (القديس ارسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك)
وكمان الانجيل بيقول "أن الذي يخرج من الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان"
بمعنى ان احنا لازم نفكر كويس اووووووووى قبل مانقول اى كلام لاى شخص
لان ممكن بكلمة نخسر الناس ومش هتعرف تصلح الموضوع
ميرسى ليك يا مان 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: قتل الكلام أخطرمن قتل الرصاص*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا ماجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: قتل الكلام أخطرمن قتل الرصاص*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تكلمت كثيرا فندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط (القديس ارسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك)​
> 
> وكمان الانجيل بيقول "أن الذي يخرج من الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان"
> بمعنى ان احنا لازم نفكر كويس اووووووووى قبل مانقول اى كلام لاى شخص
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

